# Fish Purchase



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Best place to buy cichlids online?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

http://cichlid-forum.com/reviews/retailer_index.php


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Members can also PM you with suggestions since reviews are not permitted in the forums.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Ah ok


----------



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

im sure it has already been asked a million times but any idea for ones that ship to europe


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check the UK and Germany. I know one of my suppliers gets all his Africans from Germany.


----------

